# rpms increase while driving



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

*sudden rpms increase while driving*

Has anyone with a Nissan pulsar come across the problem of while driving on the highway: the rpms would jump all of sudden and in a few second comeback to normal. However the speed of the car does not increase. It has an automatic transmission.
If you know the problem then please reply


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Is this an auto or manual?
How old is your clutch? It could be slipping.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

majid I have same thing. It only happens between 2 and 3k rpm and round 50mph. If it happens more often for you it might be clogged EGR or EGR lines. There is also this thing about bad transmission ground, but that's an urban legend I think. I started having this symptome after installing aftermarket headers though (HS) btw


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

I dont know about an automatic but I had the problem in my sentra and just adjusted the throttle body cables....they were to tight and the ECU wasnt adjusting...even after resettign it.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That happened to me a couple of times....while cruising, my rpm (and engine sound) jump up and down even though I'm on a flat surface, and and I dont move my foot. After a while, I ignore it...my car is automatic too, and I have HS header.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Hasn't happened in my '95 automatic(knock on wood), and I don't have an HS header.


----------

